# Oatmeal Stout, Which Yeast?



## KHB (2/5/09)

I made an oatmeal stout yesterday which is in a no chill cube and am not sure which yeast to use my stocks are
1469
1098
1028
1187
1026
1275

Which would work best with this type of beer??

Cheers

Scotsman06


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/5/09)

Know it's not on the list, but I'm planning on using 1318 next weekend for mine.


----------



## KHB (2/5/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Know it's not on the list, but I'm planning on using 1318 next weekend for mine.




Ive actually got this in the fridge too


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

damm you guys with yeast libraries! I've really gotta get into slanting sometime soon.


----------



## jayse (2/5/09)

I'd use 1028 myself, great for most dark/black beers.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/5/09)

just out of curiosity, could you post your recipe?


----------



## KHB (2/5/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> just out of curiosity, could you post your recipe?




Just got back to work, but ill post tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Polar Beer (2/5/09)

Shame you don't have 1084. My favourite stout yeast.

From your list I'd go with London Ale 1028


----------



## johnno (2/5/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Shame you don't have 1084. My favourite stout yeast.
> 
> From your list I'd go with London Ale 1028





You mean my favourite all round ale yeast, the Wyeast 1332.  

Definitely from the OP list I would use the 1028.

johnno


----------



## KHB (2/5/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> just out of curiosity, could you post your recipe?



As promised

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Uncle Tobys Stout
Brewer: Ben 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 74.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.06 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 62.50 % 
0.70 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
0.44 kg Munich 1, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 8.93 % 
0.26 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 5.36 % 
0.26 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5.36 % 
0.18 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 30.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 12.79 L of water at 59.3 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 69.0 C over 15 min 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Looks like ill be going with the 1028

Cheers 

Scotsman


----------



## brendanos (2/5/09)

+1 for 1028


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/5/09)

1028
Would not choose anything fruity (like 1318 etc).

Peter


----------



## Barry (3/5/09)

Just mashed in an oatmeal stout and will use WLP004 Irish from an Irish stout I bottled on Friday.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/5/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> 1028
> Would not choose anything fruity (like 1318 etc).
> 
> Peter



The Wyeast website lists 1318 as a possible strain for oatmeal stout- I'm planning on using it, but will probably ferment at 18 to avoid too much fruit. Recon it will be OK?

-Jon


----------

